# Waze "Beep Beep" alert?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

LOL

OK, I've been using Waze for about 7 months now...but just yesterday got a 'beep beep' alert from a fellow wazer.

Question. What is the purpose of this? I was in heavy downtown Chicago traffic when I got this yesterday.

How do you turn this off? 

_(Hi "ChiDudeDriver" if you are here.) _


----------

